# The Inca Stone Fish - Tahuantinsuyoa macantzatza



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

I have a pair of Inca Stone fish that have been showing off lately. They are an interesting species in that they lay their eggs on a portable surface, like a leaf or a thin piece of slate, that they proceed to drag around to keep the eggs out of harms way. When the eggs hatch, both parents mouth-brood the young. This is a very similar strategy to the Bujurquina genus. Here are a couple of pictures of the pair.


----------



## walzon1 (Jun 17, 2013)

Look very much like green terrors, nice


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

Beautiful fish , look like a cross between the jewel cichlids body and the green terrors color


----------



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

Yes, they do somewhat. There are reports that they can be pretty tough on one another.


----------

